# Mein Clanlogo vektoriesieren



## geraldnitro (27. November 2004)

Guten Abend,



Ich habe mal eine bitte an euch.

Ich habe mal für mein Clan ein Clanlogo entwickelt in PS.

Ein Sensenmann mit kreis (www.btod.net)

wo ich das damals gemacht habe dachte ich nicht das es so gut ankommt - war mehr als spass gedacht.



Naja jetzt mal auf den Punkt gebracht.

Wir wollen uns gerne Hemden bedrucken lassen. Der Anbieter will aber dieses Logo als Vektorgrafik haben. Sooo, ich habe mich dann mal auf die suche begeben und gesucht was das ist und wie das umzuwandeln is. Ich habe gelessen das es schwer sei aber auch nicht unmöglich.



Ich habe aber keine Anleitung gefunden.

Ich habe das Logo als PDS wo nur das Schwarze zusehen ist. Also alles Konturen  perfekt ab greifbar.

Ich habe gelesen das man bei Photoshop ein Pfadwerkzeug benutzen kann  um es in eine ai. datei umzuwandeln. Ich hab’s soweit auch gemacht. mit Zauberstab alles aus gewählt und und Pfad exportiert. Aber wenn ich es einsende bekomme ich so ne Tolle Mail wo mir gesagt wird das es fehlerhaft sei. Ich habe mir dann eine Trail-Version von Adobe Illustrator geladen und versucht  es damit umzuwandeln. Nur ich versteh da einfach nix. 



Alssso es muss doch möglich sein die exportierten Pfade in einen "Vektor" Programm zuladen diese aus zu füllen und als endgültige Vektorgrafik zu speichern und in diesen Online-Print Shop zu benutzen.



Würde mich freuen wenn mir einer mal eine kleine Anleitung schreiben könnte oder mir es umwandeln könnte (würde es dann schicken) aber ich würde es schon gern mal lernen. 

Wer sich mal die Version von der HP anschauen will kann das unter www.btod.net (gleich auf der Startseite) anschauen da habe ich noch nen einfachen Ebenen Effekt gemacht... na ja billig 



Also ich freue mich auf Antwort


----------



## Ellie (28. November 2004)

Hallo geraldnitro,

gegen einen geringen Aufpreis sollte der Shirt-Plot-Mensch dir die Datei vektorisieren können. Ansonsten wandel ich es dir gerne kostenlos um, schick mir das reine S/W - Bild per email, oki?

Ich benutze CorelTrace und bearbeite für eine Plot-Datei die Vektoren nach, so daß das Logo problemlos produziert werden kann.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## geraldnitro (28. November 2004)

Super, würde mich ehct freuen wenn du das machen könntest.
 Ja es ist S/W

 Hier ist die PSD Datei:
http://www.btod.net/sso/logo-final.psd

 Danke,
 Wenn du noch was brauchst sag beschreid


----------



## Ellie (29. November 2004)

Jo, 

das Bild *fg*. Der Link  leider nicht, angeblich kann das Objekt nicht gefunden werden. 

Ellie


----------



## geraldnitro (29. November 2004)

*g ich hatte mein Server neu gemacht darum war der ordner wech.
 Das bild is jetzt da aber ich habs dir auch per mail gesendet


----------



## Clubkatze (12. Januar 2005)

Könnte dann vielleicht doch mal jemand erklären wie´s gemacht wird?  ;-)


----------



## MeisterEmerald (20. Januar 2005)

also bei corel:

 entweder direkt corel grafik dienstprogramme -> corel-trace (wenn installiert)

 oder aus der corel datei: bitmap -> bitmap vektorisieren -> öffnet corel-trace (wenn installiert )
 im trace gibts dann 2 fenster: links das ausgangsbild, rechts das ergebnisbild.
 ausserdem gibts eine werkzeugleiste wo man ua verschiedene vektorisierungs-stile wählen kann. Ich verwende für gewöhnlich "erweiterten umriss" da gibts dann einige optionen zur fein- einstellung, zb knotenreduktion. dort kann man einen prozenwert eingeben, wie genau sich die vektorisierung an das original halten soll. es gilt einen mittelweg zu finden aus möglichst wenig punkten bei möglichst hoher ähnlichkeit. 
 die besten vektorisierungsergebnisse bekommt man von schwarz-weiss pixelgrafiken.
 jede weitere farbe oder erkannte graustuffe schafft ein neues objekt, was ziemlich unübersichtlich werden kann. wenn man nun im rechten fenster ein überzeugendes ergebnis hat, wählt man es mit dem pfeilwerkzeug aus, kopierts in die zwischenablage und schliesst trace. wenn man von einer corel datei ausging hat man nun bereits den vektor über der pixelgrafik stehen. zum nachbearbeiten kann man den Vektor auf eine eigene ebene über die pixelebene stellen, die pixelebene sperren, die vektorgrafik entgruppieren, kombinieren, einfärben, temporär 50% transparenz zuweisen um die darunter liegende pixelgrafik durchzusehen. mit dem knotenwerkzeug kann man jetzt ungenauigkeiten ausbessern (immer wieder zwischenspeichern nicht vergessen)


----------



## ritrei (20. Januar 2005)

Hallo MeiserEmerald!

Tracen ist wohl von großem Interesse und für Dich wohl kein Thema mehr...;-))
Das geht mir etwas zu schnell, wenn auch bis zum Kombinieren noch alles klappt. Aber dann....
- wie einfärben?
- wo Transparenz?
- mit Knotenwerkzeuge mehrere Knoten bearbeiten bzw. löschen z.B. (man kann nur rechteckig aufziehen, kein Lasso wie im PS usw.
Könntes Du noch einen draufsetzen (an Infos)? Wäre nicht schlecht.

Danke

Ritrei


----------



## MeisterEmerald (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo.
 Also zum Einfärben sind wir wieder im Corel-Draw. Um ein Objekt (unsere Vektorisierung)
 einzufärben wählt man es mit dem "Hilfsmittel Auswahl" (Pfeilwerkzeug) aus (oder mit dem "Hilfsmittel Form" (das Knotenwerkzeug)). In der Grundeinstellung sollte am rechten Rand der Arbeitsfläche eine Farbpalette* stehen. Ein Linksklick in eine der Farbflächen wählt Dir dann diese Farbe für dein Objekt aus. Ein Rechtsklick in die Farbfläche verändert die Farbe der Objektumrandung falls vorhanden. 
 Die Objekttransparenz findest Du (wenn dein Corel-Draw nicht schon seeehr alt ist) in der selben Hilfsmittelleiste wie das Knotenwerkzeug. Das Icon Dafür ist ein Weinglas (wenn das Icon nicht sichtbar ist mußt Du es suchen indem du die kleinen schwarzen Dreiecke rechts unten bei manchen Icons so lange Linkdklickst bis die Flyouts aufgehen. Das mußt Du durchprobieren weil ich dir nicht genau sagen kann an welcher Position in deiner Hilsmittelleiste das Flyout für "interaktive Hilfsmittel" steht. Wenn Du´s dann hast gibts auch mehrere Optionen für die Transparenz (gleichmässig, Verlauf, Radialverlauf etc.). Durchprobieren! 

 Mehrere Knoten mit dem Knotenwerkzeug bearbeitet man, indem man eben ein (immer) rechteckiges Auswahlfenster mit gedrückter linker Maustaste über die betreffenden Knoten zieht, oder UND mit GEDRÜCKTER Shift- Taste einzelne Knoten hinzufügst oder durch nochmaliges Anklicken wieder aus der Auswahl entfernst.
 Knoten kann man entfernen mit einem Doppelklick auf den Knoten, oder anwählen und "entf" Taste drücken. 

 *unter "Fenster" -> Farbpaletten kannst Du andere Paletten laden oder auch eigene Paletten anlegen. Die wichtigsten Paletten sind wohl "CMYK", der Farbmodus für den Druck und "RGB" fürs Internet.

 Hoffe das hat etwas weiter geholfen. Meine Angaben basieren hier auf Corel 10.


----------

